# history as we know it



## Littlerock (Dec 5, 2010)

Date: January 1982. 
Nation: The United States of America.
Price: $2.00
Subject: Perhaps the first nationally publicized 'furry erotica'

For great lulz, I thank thee, internet.

*:V*

Oh God in heaven help me if anyone takes this seriously.


----------



## JadeFire (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh murr.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 5, 2010)

Not enough fetishes.


----------



## CaptainNico (Dec 6, 2010)

I wanna see what they do with the sword. Mm, sharp.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Not enough fetishes.


 


CaptainNico said:


> I wanna see what they do with the sword. Mm, sharp.


 
Nvm.


----------



## Vriska (Dec 6, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Technically, Rome had the festival of Luprical, the wolf that nursed Romulus and Remus...it was a fertility festival. One can easily assume there were widely publicized stories circulating at the time.


----------



## LLiz (Dec 7, 2010)

1982 was such a great year... this might be the most important thing to happen besides my birth.


----------



## foxxyboy (Dec 7, 2010)

that is hilarius, i hope i would have read this XD


----------

